# ECF Game 5: Celtics @ Heat (6/5 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Tuesday, June 5, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta protect home court.

Wade has to be good from the start. Same for the D.


----------



## -33-

Assuming Bosh is back, Spo has to make changes to the rotations. Start:

Joel (KG)
Haslem (Bass)
LeBron (Pierce)
Wade (Rondo)
Rio (Ray Ray)

Bring Bosh off the bench for roughly 12 minutes depending on how he looks and how ready he is (nobody knows but Bosh and the staff). Battier and Miller play less minutes to open them up for Bosh, Norris gets some time on Rondo at the end of the 1st half and/or early 4th. I'm sure JJ will get sprinkled in because Spo loves him for some reason.


----------



## Dee-Zy

How can you not love JJ? I find that he has played better than Miller and Battier at a lot of the time this season. He has also been making shots, even without playing the whole game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I want to see immediate timeouts if Boston scores 2 or 3 baskets in a row early. I wouldn't even be against calling a timeout after 1 basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Make that 2 consecutive outside shots and i'd agree. They get on some roll from the outside against us.

Brent Barry on NBAtv said after the game that the Celtics had 11 3pt plays in the 1st half (7 3's and 4 and1's). That is crazy. Speaking of Brent, just like in basketball, he is a million times better as an analyst than his brother.


----------



## Eternal

Wade2Bosh said:


> Make that 2 consecutive outside shots and i'd agree. They get on some roll from the outside against us.
> 
> Brent Barry on NBAtv said after the game that the Celtics had 11 3pt plays in the 1st half (7 3's and 4 and1's). That is crazy. Speaking of Brent, just like in basketball, he is a million times better as an analyst than his brother.


I don't get how Jon Barry has a job on ESPN. They should reverse TV stations as Brent knows what he is talking about.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jon Barry is just terrible...He has to be the worst one on there...besides Skip


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OKC playing how we should have played for 48 minutes yesterday.

Cant let what's happened to the Spurs, happen to us. Gotta protect home court.


----------



## Jace

Hopefully we look at what happened to the mighty Spurs tonight and give it all tomorrow. Pressure's on us right now.

EDIT: Beaten again by W2B. :lol:



Eternal said:


> I don't get how Jon Barry has a job on ESPN. They should reverse TV stations as Brent knows what he is talking about.





Wade2Bosh said:


> Brent Barry on NBAtv said after the game that the Celtics had 11 3pt plays in the 1st half (7 3's and 4 and1's). That is crazy. Speaking of Brent, just like in basketball, he is a million times better as an analyst than his brother.


THANK YOU. I've been saying this since BB first joined NBATV. Its uncanny how much better he is than Jon. Add to the fact their respective stations and my mind is perpetually blown. Jon is louder, more brash, and stupider, which, on second thought, fits ESPN more. He's got the Skip Bayless gene.

Keyon Dooling is 10-14 from the corner 3 this reg/post season. 6-8 in the reg, 4-6 in the post. So, Spo teaches Dooling a jumpshot and become Ray Allen 2.0. Teaches Dwyane one and he forgets it after a few seasons.

Hopefully Spo straightens out Cole's J this offseason. Cole can be a similar player to Dooling. (Is that one OK R-Star???)


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wow, that Spurs series is like a mirror image of our 2006 series. Spurs were DOMINATING and OKC has completely flipped the series upside down.


----------



## Adam

Important question: do we ride the Spurs avatar? It's on a two game losing streak and the Spurs just lost three in a row. Is it the right time to jump ship?


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Important question: do we ride the Spurs avatar? It's on a two game losing streak and the Spurs just lost three in a row. Is it the right time to jump ship?


OH SHIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Important question: do we ride the Spurs avatar? It's on a two game losing streak and the Spurs just lost three in a row. Is it the right time to jump ship?


Your call....dont make the wrong choice :gunner:


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Your call....dont make the wrong choice :gunner:


I know what I'm gonna do. I'm guaranteeing victory right now.


----------



## Wade County

Im predicting we ride starters of Chalmers, Wade, Battier, James and Bosh - with UD coming in for big minutes. 

Here's hoping for more :lebron:, :dwade: and :bosh1: and less :lebroncry:, :spo: and :bosh2:

One can hope, anyway. Lose Game 5 and this series is probably done...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Last time we had a huge game Lebron had an absolutely epic performance on the road. AAA is going to be LOUD when Bosh is introduced or comes in off the bench. Oh and we can't keep shooting free throws this poorly, we just can't.


----------



## BlackNRed

We win by 20.


----------



## Ben

We all knew this was going to happen, but Bosh's status is officially upgraded to a game-time decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He's playing. I would be shocked if he didnt at this point.


----------



## Adam

Busting out the Coughlin. The ultimate anti-Boston voodoo. There's even a little Eli in the background just in case. Victory? Guaranteed.


----------



## UD40

Double digit win for us. I'm feeling it.


----------



## Jace

I don't care if we win by 1 in 7 OTs.


----------



## Jace

Dan Le Batard joins UD40/BlackNRed adamantly guaranteeing a Heat win tonight. Aye y'aye y'aye.


----------



## Wade County

I have a client meeting at 10:30am today, so will probably miss the entire first half of the biggest game of the season :|

None the less, i'm hoping we actually start strong for once. I feel CB is a certainty to play - hopefully he doesnt pussy out against KG and has been able to study him a bit from the bench.

Need an Indy Game 6 from Wade, and a dominant Manbearpig to get through to Game 6 up 3-2.

Lets go heat!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade County said:


> I have a client meeting at 10:30am today, so will probably miss the entire first half of the biggest game of the season :|
> 
> None the less, i'm hoping we actually start strong for once. I feel CB is a certainty to play - hopefully he doesnt pussy out against KG and has been able to study him a bit from the bench.
> 
> Need an Indy Game 6 from Wade, and a dominant Manbearpig to get through to Game 6 up 3-2.
> 
> Lets go heat!


Not quite the biggest game of the season yet. I think game 4 in Indy was much bigger. Though I guess losing that would have led to the same outcome as losing tonight, an elimination game on the other team's court.


----------



## Jace

Bosh won't start according to Spo. If he plays, it'll be in a short spurt off-the-bench.

Starting lineup #5 tonight?

Gonna need a strong, complete game from D3 tonight. Here's to a little bit of good mojo from the hungry Wade we fell in love with:










Love that picture, and I didn't even know what Marquette was until he was ours.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh off the bench huh. Interesting.


----------



## -33-

*ANALYSIS: In this #HEAT vs #Celtics series, venom towards #NBA refs is at an all time high. Some interesting stats about tonight's refs: Monty McCutchen - 11 Playoffs Gms. Home Team win % - .818 - Avg margin of victory 4.5 pts. Ron Garretson - 8 gms. Home Team win % .875 - Avg Margin of victory 7.3 pts. Derrick Stafford Home Team win % .875 - Avg margin of victory 10.9 pts. Alternate: John Goble Home Team win % .833 - Avg Margin of victory 8.5 pts*

I still stick to this...Spo needs to start:

Joel (KG)
Haslem (Bass)
LeBron (Pierce)
Wade (Rondo)
Rio (Allen)

Battier, Bosh, Miller, Cole as your rotation...and possibly JJ and/or Turiaf with spot minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another new starting lineup tonight

Mario
Wade
Lebron
Battier 
UD

Bosh is active and will be coming off the bench. According to Windhorst, he'll likely go in during around that 6 minute mark when KG goes out.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This will be the biggest substitution since Zo came back. Crowd better be INSANE


----------



## Adam

Spoelstra always plays it safe. Evidenced last game when he had LeBron on the bench with less than five minutes to go in game 4.


----------



## Jace

Someone called for this lineup recently. Was it here or a media person? Can't remember.


----------



## Ben

Has anyone fielded more starting line-ups than us this year? It's been crazy.


----------



## Adam

Trust in the Coughlin fellas. Boston is his bitch.


----------



## Jace

Has it been a different one every game this series except the first two?


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> Someone called for this lineup recently. Was it here or a media person? Can't remember.


This is the lineup Dr. Jack Ramsay wanted...


----------



## Adam

-33- said:


> Derrick Stafford


:weezy:


----------



## Jace

Thought so


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice runner by Battier


----------



## Ben

Battier with the floater


----------



## Adam

Suspicious travel call, no replay. Stay classy ESPN.


----------



## Ben

Getting out and running early


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade 33333


----------



## Ben

Wade 33333333


7-0 start


----------



## Ben

Bron2Wade


----------



## Ben

Wade's already upped his first half average for this series


----------



## Ben

Great work by Mario drawing the charge on Rondo


----------



## Adam

Noncall by Stafford on that Wade drive. I may want to chart how many calls his screws us on.


----------



## Jace

Decent start, but far from playing perfect basketball. Chalmers needs to leave the bonehead shit out.


----------



## BlackNRed

COme on crowd, I wanna hear some Rondo sucks chants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its amazing how many broken play 3's Ray Allen hits on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Call me maybe" playing in the arena? Fire the arena DJ now.


----------



## Jace

manbearpigness


----------



## Adam

That should have been an and1 but they didn't call it because he made the shot. 2 blown calls by Stafford.


----------



## Ben

2 on Rondo. Huge.


----------



## Ben

Bosh comes in :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And Lebron misses at the line. My goodness.


----------



## Adam

Third missed call by Stafford. Bass fouled LeBron at halfcourt on that fastbreak.


----------



## Jace

"Home" whistle going Boston's way right now.


----------



## Adam

Um...no Mike Breen. On a jumpshot like that hand is part of the ball during the release. 4 blown calls by Stafford.


----------



## 29380

Adam said:


> Busting out the Coughlin. The ultimate anti-Boston voodoo. There's even a little Eli in the background just in case. Victory? Guaranteed.


----------



## Ben

:lebron:


----------



## Adam

Boston 4-17 yet still in it. Why? Maybe Derrick Stafford's 4 blown calls.

It just pisses me off that the biggest game of the year so far and we get the ref I hate more than any other ref. The one who has a vendetta against us.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Third missed call by Stafford. Bass fouled LeBron at halfcourt on that fastbreak.


Everyone in the building not wearing green was baffled by that one. Stafford just stood there with his hands up as if to say, "No idea what I'm doing here, sorry."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Should be up more. Gotta calm down and not stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Im tired of this dream team documentary and it hasnt even aired yet. They gotta slow down with all the promotion for that thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh scores


----------



## Ben

Wow, we scored a bucket in the low-post, that wasn't a garbage bucket! 

WELCOME BACK BOSH


----------



## PoetLaureate

yay chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## Ben

Miller 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!


----------



## Ben

CHRIS BOSH AND1!


----------



## PoetLaureate

AN INSIDE PLAYER!!!


----------



## Adam

Hell yeah! Bosh fought through that bump by Ray Allen and got a three point play.


----------



## BlackNRed

THATS MY DOGGGGG


----------



## Ben

I think the roof would have come off if Miller hit that.


----------



## BlackNRed

MILLER 3333333 SIKE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller would miss that 3 to end the quarter

24-18 after 1

turnovers hurt us a ton in that quarter. Should have been up more.


----------



## Ben

Good start. Need to cut down on the turnovers cos this lead should be bigger. Don't do a game 1 now and give up a huge 2nd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Ben said:


> I think the roof would have come off if Miller hit that.


Where have I heard this before


----------



## Adam

I feel like Garnett just shoved Bosh in the back and that should be the 5th blown call for Stafford. But I'll let that one go as not conclusive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> I think the roof would have come off if Miller hit that.


As we know, he always misses those.


----------



## Jace

Amare is a crazy person. Reppin' the Star of David, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Adam

LeBron stealing all Wade's moves. Bank shot acquired!


----------



## Adam

Why did Haslem tip that? He could have grabbed that rebound with nobody around him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, sick 3 by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate

**** you Wade what the **** was that three


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful shot selection by Wade. Off to the great start, but is now back to settling for long J's.


----------



## Jace

I knew we'd see Heat slippage once they got within 10. These LeBron-less lineups are scary, and that makes me sad for Wade. His last two shots are two stupid jumpers that barely caught rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We should save all of Bosh's minutes for when Lebron is out of the game.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> I knew we'd see Heat slippage once they got within 10. These LeBron-less lineups are scary, and that makes me sad for Wade. His last two shots are two stupid jumpers that barely caught rim.


Both times he could have, and should have, pushed the ball in transition but he walked it up the court. Spoo has to make him push that ball. These bad shots have to stop at the very least.


----------



## Adam

I don't get these shots. A contested three out of a timeout.


----------



## PoetLaureate

What a horrible entry pass followed by fouling a 3 point shooter


----------



## Jace

Battier horrendous turnover. Allen fouled on 3 by Rio. Just awful.


----------



## BlackNRed

And Wade is spear-heading the Heat's 2nd quarter meltdown.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another dumb shot by Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade can't do anything right out there


----------



## Jace

Wade can't turn the corner for shit. He needs to slim down a tad I think. His explosion is crucial to his game. Either that or learn a decent jumper.

LeBron comes in and scores immediately. He's everything for us if Wade can't be himself.


----------



## Adam

We're getting nothing out of anybody not named LeBron. Shooters missing threes and Haslem and Wade playing like junk.


----------



## Jace

So...Joel AND Turiaf banished?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!


----------



## Ben

Bosh with the follow-up!

9/3 off the bench


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHRIS BOSH


----------



## Adam

Great putback by Bosh.

Chalmers is turning down wide open shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

These ****ing turnovers are killing us


----------



## Adam

Chalmers is throwing away passes.


----------



## Ben

Chalmers is the worst passer for a point guard in the world


----------



## Ben

Horrible quarter. Thankfully Boston aren't capitalising.


----------



## Adam

Everyone besides Bosh and LeBron are playing like absolute garbage. Mike Miller over James Jones? How many more chances is he going to get?


----------



## Jace

We play some of the worst basketball in the league talent-for-talent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our role players are giving us nothing


----------



## PoetLaureate

Boston's defense has been suffocating


----------



## Jace

We're shoveling confidence into their mouths.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dumb turnovers, role players missing open shots, and Wade taking dumb shot after dumb shot. We built up that 10 point lead, then do some stupid things.


----------



## Adam

I wish we would use our best statistical lineup. I still maintain it's our only good lineup.

Chalmers
Wade
LeBron
Bosh
Joel


----------



## Jace

Turnovers have been the worst part, with Wade's dogshit delivery being second.

Nice passing sequence there.


----------



## Ben

Nice ball movement, LeBron gets fouled. 

And will miss at the line.


----------



## Adam

LeBron fouled but on that play Chalmers passed up 2 wide open shots, Wade passed up two, and Battier passed up one. What is that?!


----------



## Ben

Ben said:


> Nice ball movement, LeBron gets fouled.
> 
> And will miss at the line.


Whoa. He hit both.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> I wish we would use our best statistical lineup. I still maintain it's our only good lineup.
> 
> Chalmers
> Wade
> LeBron
> Bosh
> Joel


Yeah, I don't get how our second best defensive player goes from starter to out of rotation.


----------



## Ben

Another shit 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

42-40 at the half

Awful 2nd quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed

2nd quarter meltdowns have been our middle name.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade needs to get his knee drained again or something. He looks like a complete hack out there.


----------



## Adam

The common factor in every great playoff team is that they don't waste possessions. Wade wasted about 6 or 7 by himself. This is frustrating to watch.


----------



## Jace

Horrible end to the half. Too many dumb turnovers.

Scary part is we're outrebounding them by nine. I don't know how I feel about this, because I don't believe big man play has been our issue, but it does confound me a bit that guys like Joel and Ronny can give us good minutes, start a game or two, then be banished from the rotation all with a few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That was probably the most frustrating quarter so far this series. 2-2 series, up as many as 12 in the beginning of the quarter, then have bad shots by Wade, wide open misses by role players, and all of those idiotic turnovers.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade needs to get his knee drained again or something. He looks like a complete hack out there.


Yup. If he really just can't get around screens right now, he better concentrate real hard in the 2nd half warmups and get his J going. Then after that we need him to focus on taking sound jumpers going straight up with his feet properly set and not looking for contact.

Mario Chalmers is not good enough to have 3 turnovers in a first half.


----------



## BlackNRed

The halftime jokers are actually blaming the "Miami Crowd." Lmao.


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's not even the physical inability to get around screens. If you can't do it, don't ****ing throw away possessions with your garbage pullup jumpers. Wade is capable of smart, controlled play. He just refuses to play smart basketball anymore.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> LeBron fouled but on that play Chalmers passed up 2 wide open shots, Wade passed up two, and Battier passed up one. What is that?!


No one trusts their J. They see teammates like Battier throwing up airballs from his patented spot, and Miller missing big ones and get scared.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> It's not even the physical inability to get around screens. If you can't do it, don't ****ing throw away possessions with your garbage pullup jumpers. Wade is capable of smart, controlled play. He just refuses to play smart basketball anymore.


I knew we were in for one of these nights when in the first quarter he turned a wide open look into a one-legged twisting shot.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> It's not even the physical inability to get around screens. If you can't do it, don't ****ing throw away possessions with your garbage pullup jumpers. Wade is capable of smart, controlled play. He just refuses to play smart basketball anymore.


Yup. To be honest, I remember Wade occasionally frustrating me with stuff along these lines as far back as his 2nd year (remember a game we lost in Detroit in the ECF where Wade kept doing stupid shit he didn't need to), but not as frequently and egregiously as now.


----------



## rolex

-33- said:


> Assuming Bosh is back, Spo has to make changes to the rotations. Start:
> 
> . I'm sure JJ will get sprinkled in because Spo loves him for some reason.


Please clue me in about JJ. He gets no playing time. If he's good enough to keep, why isn't he good enough to use? I can't tell if he can play or not. Although I have seen nasty flashes of a bad temper. Is he just more Miami dead weight?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Well at least we've made our free throws so far


----------



## Ben

Rondo to KG over-the-top is killing us


----------



## BlackNRed

Little less Haslem, little more Joel please.


----------



## Adam

Haslem has no business out there right now. Garnett is murdering him in this system.


----------



## Ben

Did Wade used to be good at free throws or did I dream that?


----------



## BlackNRed

Battier is playing like dogshit if anyone has noticed.


----------



## Adam

Haslem threw a good outlet pass? First I've seen all year.


----------



## Wade County

Im back - lets go heat!


----------



## Ben

BlackNRed said:


> Battier is playing like dogshit if anyone has noticed.


BATTIER FOR 3333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate

Shattier!


----------



## Wade County

Shane 3333!


----------



## Jace

Most pumped up I've ever seen Battier. He was yelling pretty loudly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

wow, back to back baskets by Battier and Mario. Finally, role players make a couple of baskets in a row.


----------



## BlackNRed

Ben said:


> BATTIER FOR 3333333333333333


Often times when I shit on a player they do good things it seems.

Mike Miller is playing like shit if anybody has noticed.

Btw it should have been 4. He was clearly hit.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Im back - lets go heat!


Our lucky charm. So that's where our 7-0 run just came from?


----------



## Adam

BlackNRed said:


> Often times when I shit on a player they do good things it seems.
> 
> Mike Miller is playing like shit if anybody has noticed.


Nice try, but nothing is resurrecting that dead corpse.


----------



## Wade County

Make a run - lets go guys we need this ****ing game


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Haslem threw a good outlet pass? First I've seen all year.


Beat me.

Not to mention it was to...:mario: ? Cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Beat me.
> 
> Not to mention it was to...:mario: ? Cool.


Who finished the layup with a bit of traffic.

That whole play all around was a mind ****.


----------



## Adam

Can we please not throw this lead away again? No Mike Miller. No James Jones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 straight baskets by role players


----------



## Adam

Is it just me or is the great flaw in our offense that we try to cover everyone? Even guys who can't shoot. Every other team entices guys into taking jumpers, even if they are okay shooters. Also, we need to force bad shooters and role players to shoot open shots.


----------



## Wade County

Timeout plz...


----------



## Wade County

Good take by Manbearpig


----------



## Wade County

Nice to see free throws are still that bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here we go again with the missed free throws.


----------



## Ben

Missed T. lol


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D by Shane


----------



## Wade County

WTF Rio. Make a ft dumbasses


----------



## Adam

Derrick Stafford guys. Did I not call it?


----------



## Jace

Stafford vehemently overturns a perfect block call with Pierce late and a heel on the line.


----------



## Wade County

Charge huh...


----------



## Wade County

Such bullshit


----------



## Wade County

WTF Rondo!? this is ridiculous


----------



## Jace

Celtics run shall ensue. We're fighting not just our own mal-approach and FT shooting.

To think. 3-1 with one more made FT in Game 4.


----------



## Jace

Bosh needs to catch that ball instead of tipping it.


----------



## Wade County

Wow these foul calls....


----------



## Adam

Was I not right about Derrick Stafford? This league is a joke.


----------



## Wade County

Defense is solid, Offense is struggling with the Celtics zone. Need to make them pay. Pierce and Rondo are off and we aren't punishing them for it. Too many turnovers.


----------



## Wade County

Rebounding is good though - need to keep that up. Must get more easy buckets though. Scoreboard isnt ticking over enough.


----------



## Adam

Spoelstra with a substitution and we immediately see a breakdown. This team.


----------



## Ben

Just let him have the free 2 points, jesus ****ing christ Jones.


----------



## BlackNRed

This line up looks horrific to me.


----------



## Wade County

Bad feeling.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Failures on every level


----------



## BlackNRed

Get JJ the **** out omg.


----------



## Wade County

Jesus ****ing christ. We are capitulating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pathetic offense.


----------



## Wade County

And we;re down. Great.


----------



## BlackNRed

JJ Miller and Cole at the SAME TIME? Shoot me.


----------



## Ben

Useless.


----------



## Wade County

This offense is HORRENDOUS


----------



## BlackNRed

http://www.firecoachspoelstra.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh

65-60 after 3

Unbelievably pathetic offense we're seeing.


----------



## Wade County

I think that quarter may have cost us a Finals berth. Pathetic.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Can we get rid of this hack of a coach yet? This team never stops having discipline issues.


----------



## Wade County

10-0 run to end that quarter by Boston. Just embarassing.


----------



## Adam

Just put us out of our misery. End this Spoo nightmare. We don't deserve this torture. He's playing Miller and Jones at the same time.


----------



## Jace

Erik going to the gutter offense special.

Actually, not sure how much I can blame him. LeBron seemed content to sit back and observe his awful teammates (Wade on the bench) display their lack of abilities than take over the possessions as should be necessary at such junctures.

And I can't not say it, awful crowd tonight. Barely given a **** about "Let's Go Heat!" chants, didn't cheer or clap when Bosh got fouled on a first half putback attempt, and I can hear many more Boston fans than the first two games.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron can only do so much. The Celtics defense is suffocating and it takes a team effort to beat them.


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe we went up 9 to down 5 in the space of about 6 minutes. Do we even want to win this game? What is wrong with us!?


----------



## PoetLaureate

STAY THE COURSE


----------



## Adam

Spoo is smiling about a 15-1 Boston run. This guy is a joke.


----------



## Wade County

Big 4th needed here. Time to show up or shut up.


----------



## Jace

Just one of those nights from our role players outside.

Boston hitting everything now.


----------



## Adam

Nice defense Haslem. You're so good.


----------



## Wade County

Dammit Cole...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by JJ.


----------



## Jace

JJ!!!


----------



## Ben

LeBron's going to need a game 5 vs. Pistons to win this.

JJ 33333333


----------



## Jace

Garnett picks us apart with that 20-footer.


----------



## Wade County

JJ 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here we go again. Boston is on a streak where they cant miss their outside J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron now 1-10 since the 7-9 start.


----------



## Wade County

Rally time.


----------



## Ben

GREAT hustle Norris Cole. 

Wade! 1 pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great hustle by Cole!

Great timeout by Doc.


----------



## Wade County

Hustle! COME ON


----------



## Adam

Thank you Cole. It's nice to see a guard out there with a heart.


----------



## Wade County

I wish we had Doc as coach


----------



## BlackNRed

Man if we could just combine Cole's heart and hustle with Chalmers shot.. we'd have an average point guard.

Seriously exceptional recovery from Cole, might have been the play of the game.


----------



## Wade County

Need Lebron to find his offense, and Wade to keep attacking. Role players need to contribute.

God we need this game. Lose and this season is done I think.


----------



## Ben

Keep attacking LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Stop KG.,...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 33333


----------



## Ben

LeBron 33333333


----------



## Wade County

LEBROIN333


----------



## Wade County

Damn


----------



## Wade County

Hustle...


----------



## Wade County

Nice work by Mario to draw the foul


----------



## Wade County

FT's..please for the love of god...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade!


----------



## Wade County

2-2!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing bullshit!


----------



## Ben

Wade with a ****ing sick block, then Pietrus scores


----------



## Wade County

So unlucky


----------



## Wade County

So so so unlucky


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Why does bullshit like that always happen to us?


----------



## PoetLaureate

WHY DONT THEY EVER RUN BACK HARD ON DEFENSE


----------



## Adam

LOL @ Mike Breen, "Wade has _become_ a good shotblocker." Okay, idiot. He only has the highest bpg average of any guard in NBA history.


----------



## Wade County

Sort out this offense. Need a buffer...


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe these rubbish 3's Boston hit. Pietrus today, Ray Ray last game....it's unbearable.


----------



## Jace

Shaq could've shot that Pietrus three and it was going in. Broken play 3's have killed us for what seems like forever.


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm gonna have to give up sports, not good for the old ticker.


----------



## Ben

LeBron just stood in the corner on those last two possessions.

He better not start passing up again.


----------



## BlackNRed

Need Bosh back in the game. Big 3 time, put all the offense on the floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is literally the dumbest team ever. The lack of composure is just mind-boggling sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BlackNRed said:


> I'm gonna have to give up sports, not good for the old ticker.


Seriously :laugh:

Life would be so much more stress free if I was one of those people that wasnt into sports.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> LOL @ Mike Breen, "Wade has _become_ a good shotblocker." Okay, idiot. He only has the highest bpg average of any guard in NBA history.


I was struck by that too, though he did say "great." He's been great since at least his second season.


----------



## Wade County

PoetLaureate said:


> This is literally the dumbest team ever. The lack of composure is just mind-boggling sometimes.


It's the lack of an offensive system that ****s us, everytime.


----------



## Wade County

So bad...


----------



## Ben

WHAT THE **** WAS THAT JAMES JONES


----------



## Wade County

Phew Wade


----------



## Wade County

FML JJ


----------



## Adam

Haslem just doesn't have the size out there. Take him out!


----------



## Wade County

Where art thou CB


----------



## Adam

Spoo just doesn't have the ability to coach at this level. He's just so lost. This is painful. He could have put his closing lineup out there and won this game. This lineup can't rebound. Why can't he see that?


----------



## Wade County

Rio you are a ****ING MORON


----------



## PoetLaureate

I give up. I don't even give a **** if we win, this team is not worth this level of stress.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now offensive rebounds are killing us.

All our problems all season long are showing up all of a sudden.

Just waiting for more missed free throws now..


----------



## BlackNRed

Why so much Haslem in this game I don't get it, he's been abused by Garnett all night. FuccccccccccckSPO


----------



## Wade County

This team man. This ****ing team.


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> I give up. I don't even give a **** if we win, this team is not worth this level of stress.


They don't deserve fans. We have a 6'6" center out there and 20 Boston offensive rebounds later our coach still doesn't react.


----------



## Adam

Some idiot out there is going to point out Haslem's 13 rebounds like he's a good rebounder but he isn't. He's just not a starter quality player. I don't understand why I have to post this for years. ****!


----------



## Wade County

Rondo, Allen, Pierce all struggling - and we still cant take em. Killing me.


----------



## Adam

Derrick Stafford called that technical. Just saying.


----------



## Ben

MARIO 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

Finally Mario hits an open 3


----------



## Wade County

Thats a tech? You're kidding...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another broken play 3. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben

Sick bucket from D-Wade


----------



## Wade County

Pietrus....


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Thats a tech? You're kidding...


What did he do? I missed the replay.

Why are we getting killed by this team in transition?


----------



## Adam

Haslem foul.


----------



## Wade County

Wade wow


----------



## Wade County

Trouble


----------



## Ben

Free throws


----------



## Wade County

Im dying here


----------



## Jace

FTS...


----------



## Adam

Listen to me very closely friends.

Udonis Haslem is not a starter in this league. Never. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER.


----------



## Wade County

UD FML


----------



## Ben

****


----------



## Wade County

Pierce shut the door


----------



## Wade2Bosh

All our struggles all season, rolled into one half of basketball.


----------



## BlackNRed

Bosh is on the bench........

on the bench...

on the

bench


----------



## Wade County

Good god I ****ing hate Paul Pierce. This hurts. Physically.


----------



## Jace

Knew Pierce was pulling up to hit a 3 there. I had a flashback of Harden before he did it.

We're so awful for how much talent we have. This team struggled with PHILADELPHIA. BEFORE Bradley went down. While they had more than one day rest between games. While Allen's ankle was supposed to have less wear on it.

Embarrassment to basketball.


----------



## Smithian

Sometimes I just wonder if anyone on this team not named Mario Chalmers cares.

I don't even like Chalmers that much, but the rest of the team just lacks "give a damn".


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's off Haslem.


----------



## Jace

**** this is getting overturned.


----------



## Adam

Of course Haslem tipped it out. That's what a mediocre basketball player does. ****ing twilight zone world I live in. People with eyes think Haslem is anything other than a bench player.


----------



## Jace

This series is perfectly mirroring the West, game-wise.



Smithian said:


> Sometimes I just wonder if anyone on this team not named Mario Chalmers cares.
> 
> I don't even like Chalmers that much, but the rest of the team just lacks "give a damn".


Too much passivity, standing around on offense.


----------



## Wade County

****ed. We're ****ed.


----------



## Jace

Heat fans leaving. Wow.


----------



## Ben

This is ****ing shit.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> Of course Haslem tipped it out. That's what a mediocre basketball player does. ****ing twilight zone world I live in. People with eyes think Haslem is anything other than a bench player.


If Bosh is ready to play. He's ready to play. We're playing for the season and he's on the bench after playing huge minutes. I don't understand.


----------



## Smithian

I miss the days scrubs like Yakhouba Diawara, Chris Quinn, Jamario Moon, etc played for us. Those guys cared.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> I miss the days scrubs like Yakhouba Diawara, Chris Quinn, Jamario Moon, etc played for us. Those guys cared.


They also sucked, which is why we never got out of the 1st round with them.


----------



## Wade County

Hard to see us getting to OT here.


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> Heat fans leaving. Wow.


They should throw their sodas and beers at Spoelstra first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wanna hear Spo blame the D again after this one. 

Been saying all year, even before Bosh got hurt, that its mind blowing how a team with 3 all stars can play so bad, for extended periods of time, on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate

If we just executed Spoelstra at center court this wouldn't be a total loss


----------



## Jace

We let it get to Ray Allen. I used to have faith in this team. Betraying me steadily.


----------



## Smithian

Wade2Bosh said:


> They also sucked, which is why we never got out of the 1st round with them.


I slept better at night with guys who busted ass.

This team is so...... Passive. It just feels like I care more than all of them other than Chalmers, Haslem, and Anthony.


----------



## Wade County

And they get it to Allen. Great.


----------



## Adam

This is by far the worst loss of the Spoo era. We had a 6 point lead and this idiot left in Haslem and James Jones to close out the game. I can't watch this crap anymore. I can't stand feeling like the only sane human being involved in this.


----------



## Wade County

How in the hell do we let them get to Allen!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just delaying the inevitable now.


----------



## Jace

Let's root for the Spurs tomorrow, because apparently that's how we win the next day.


----------



## Wade County

Anyone else, but Ray Allen. Are you kidding me? 

Why no Bosh? He's clearly OK to go...

This is gonna be a tough offseason.


----------



## Wade County

Strong drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade County

Foul someone not called Pierce or Allen...


----------



## Wade County

KG is a killer anyway. Wont matter.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> This is by far the worst loss of the Spoo era. We had a 6 point lead and this idiot left in Haslem and James Jones to close out the game. I can't watch this crap anymore. I can't stand feeling like the only sane human being involved in this.


Yeah I found the JJ thing surreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Its gotta be said for the 3rd game in a row.

Down 4, 6 missed free throws.

Meanwhile, Boston now 9-9 to end the game.


----------



## Adam

Wade County said:


> Anyone else, but Ray Allen. Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why no Bosh? He's clearly OK to go...
> 
> This is gonna be a tough offseason.


I disagree. This offseason will be a reprieve from the agony of this circus. I dread next season, knowing that idiot who smiles and laughs in a sideline interview after a 15-1 run will return as our coach.


----------



## Jace

Only way we tie is by getting a 4-point play. They won't miss a FT now. Apparently they work on those.


----------



## Ben

Bullshit.


----------



## Wade County

Game.

**** my life.


----------



## Jace

Damn, they must want to choke that little kid screaming "GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT"

Alright...lot of thoughts going through the noodle.


----------



## Adam

One day Haslem and Spoo will no longer be Heat. I'll still be a fan but they will be gone. I guess I just have to be patient.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Damn, they must want to choke that little kid screaming "GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT"


I definitely wanted to :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Tries to close the 4th quarter with James Jones and Udonis Haslem. Even Coughlin can't save this joke of a coach.


----------



## BlackNRed

Spo's love affair with Haslem will surely get him fired.


----------



## Wade County

This hurts. 

Well, one more opportunity to save our season. I'm just about running on empty.


----------



## Wade County

7-26 from three.


----------



## Jace

Wow, a wave of indifference just washed over me. I think this team spared my sanity by playing so deplorably in crucial facets of this series that I've lost the respect for them as a unit (Spo included) to care.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> This is by far the worst loss of the Spoo era. We had a 6 point lead and this idiot left in Haslem and James Jones to close out the game. I can't watch this crap anymore. I can't stand feeling like the only sane human being involved in this.


lol. i think its been just the both of us saying it for years. at least the rest of the Heat fans are finally getting around to that idea.

i wasnt able to watch the game, but frankly tonights result doesnt surprise me. i felt good in the 1st round vs the knicks, had a bad feeling vs the pacers, and had lots of doubt vs Boston. those feelings are proof of how much confidence i have in the Heat. We can discuss all the "ifs" and "buts" throughout our playoff run, but watching and analyzing this bipolar team the last 2 years and the even the "Beasley" years, i knew it wasnt sustainable. Spoo breath and Co. have run their course. The end results are still the same. The proof speaks for itself.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> Wow, a wave of indifference just washed over me. I think this team spared my sanity by playing so deplorably in crucial facets of this series that I've lost the respect for them as a unit (Spo included) to care.


Yep, I'm disappointed but more at myself for ever caring so much. This team is just an affront to basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Celtics are gonna close us out on their home court and punch a ticket to the Finals. That does not sit well with me.


----------



## BlackNRed

Anybody with any good ideas for who we bring in as our new Head Coach? Surely Spoelstra is getting the axe. If not Riley has gone senile. Besides, I don't think our players even care for him much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sun sports just replayed those last 3 Boston 3's. Tough to watch again.

I can live with the Pierce shot. Just a great shot by a great player. 

But the 2 by Pietrus, off broken play scrambles, just hurts to watch.


----------



## Gx

I think if we win on Thursday we'll win the series, so putting all my hopes there. If we do lose though, do you guys think Spo is definitely gone?


----------



## Jace

I take back what I said earlier about big men play not being the problem tonight, in part because they kept abusing us through Garnett. Why are you OK with playing a slight, 6-7 "PF" at C who was always undersized but has gotten much smaller even against a big man playing as well as any in the league? Its suicidal. Joel and Turiaf deserved time.

There was some stat before game 4 that the Heat were something like 5-4 with UD playing under 20 mins and 5-0 with him playing over 20 (numbers are likely off, but undefeated nevertheless). A writer remarked Spo was aware of this. He played UD over 20 in G4 and we lost. Did it again tonight and we lose at home. Assistant coaches need to keep pro-UD stats out of Spo's sight.


----------



## nickrock23

^ Stop w/the Haslem gone talk. The guy has more heart and balls than anyone on the team. 

Two people, well really one, but I am going to call out two obvious guys tonight. First, Shane Battier. The guy was absolutely horrendous the entire night. 32 minutes, 2 rebounds? Are you serious? He was late rotating ALL NIGHT. That brings me to person #2, the real person responsible for this 3 game skid. 

Spoelstra. This guy is almost as clueless as Stan. He is the only person on this planet who thinks we have a snowballs chance in hell of beating this team without a player over 6'8 on the court. How is this possible?

The answer was Haslem at 4 with Bosh at C, or Joel or Turiaf at C w/Bosh. Garnett has had his way with us in all our losses. Bosh had 7 rebounds in what, 12 minutes? Bosh was giving KG fits, he had 4 fouls, he takes out Bosh and doesn't put him back in the rest of the game? Really? This child Spoelstra panics every time we lose, he changes lineups more than any coach ever. He is just pathetic. He doesn't know how to draw up plays, nothing ever goes smoothly. Everything is a broken play.

Now, I say he is almost as clueless as Stan because Stan is the guy who had Wade (by then clearly our best player) on the bench for the last shot against the Indiana Pacers his rookie year. But this guy is so goddamn useless, he is not a real NBA coach.

In the press conference, or somewhere after this game, I guaran-goddamn-tee you Spo will say his usual "Nothing's ever easy with this team". No, nothing is ever easy because you have zero idea how to coach.


----------



## Wade County

Yep - Pietrus getting those was a backbreaker. The shots our highly paid roleplayers do not hit right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> 7-26 from three.


I thought Mario really killed us tonight from 3. 1-5 but they were all WIDE open.


----------



## Jace

This is why I cringe when some of you guarantee wins, especially in big games.



Wade County said:


> Celtics are gonna close us out on their home court and punch a ticket to the Finals. That does not sit well with me.


Can't believe its going to be them. And then OKC is going to win a title and all we'll hear about for at least a year is how much better Durant is than James.


----------



## Wade County

Spo will invariably say it was our D, not our O that beat us. He will also say not to let go of the rope.

:spo:

If we bow out in Game 6, I would expect Spo to be fired. Knowing this franchise, he will not be though - barring damnable evidence from LBJ and Wade.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> I thought Mario really killed us tonight from 3. 1-5 but they were all WIDE open.


It's not the 1-5. It's that he turned down threes all night long. Open threes. But everyone who plays for us misses wide open shots. It starts with LeBron and Wade and the role players follow suit. There's no difference between a wide open shot and a contested, one-legged fadeaway with these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with 27 on 10-22 shooting.

his 14 in the 4th hide the fact that again, he only had 7 pts on 3-9 shooting in the 1st half.


----------



## Floods

BlackNRed said:


> Anybody with any good ideas for who we bring in as our new Head Coach? Surely Spoelstra is getting the axe. If not Riley has gone senile. Besides, I don't think our players even care for him much.


Phil Jackson? I mean no else with a coaching vacancy is close to winning a title, which Phil seems to prefer.


----------



## PoetLaureate

SVG wont happen so I guess Jerry Sloan or possibly JVG are the top candidates. After that I have no idea.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade County said:


> Spo will invariably say it was our D, not our O that beat us. He will also say not to let go of the rope.
> 
> :spo:
> 
> If we bow out in Game 6, I would expect Spo to be fired. Knowing this franchise, he will not be though - barring damnable evidence from LBJ and Wade.


Will he say "Stay the course?" And "It's a process."

Spoelstra looks like that dude who played the coach in the movie The Mighty Ducks. Too bad he don't coach 1% as good as that movie character.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I am ashamed to be a heat fan right now. 

We don't play good defense consistently and our offense is probably as good as Cleveland's offense 5 years ago.

Pathetic.


----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> SVG wont happen so I guess Jerry Sloan or possibly JVG are the top candidates. After that I have no idea.


I wouldn't mind seeing Sloan. At least he commands respect from players.

I don't see Phil Jackson coming back again.


----------



## nickrock23

Also, what Rondo said at halftime last game was true. After that media firestorm off the no-call Wade hit on Rondo, Heat have gotten no calls. Rather than accept it and fight through it, like good teams do, Wade and LBJ complain after every goddamn drive with any contact whatsoever. You aren't getting the call so stop whining and get back down on D. Perfect example, tonight it happened a bunch of times but the one that hurt was when LBJ got some contact and turned around to the ref complaining, Rondo takes the ball down with LBJ last to get back, he misses, Garnett gets the rebound and 1. 

Boston has a simple game plan. Double Wade, don't give him anything. Let LBJ score, help if you can. Let the other guys beat you. Miami regularly has 2 sometimes 3 guys on the court that cannot put the ball down on the floor. So if they aren't making shots, as long as Boston closes out, they have a good chance. Simple formula. Cole sparked the team, then Spo benches him and we fall behind. Bosh gets KG in foul trouble, he only lets him play 12 minutes when he had a 25 min limit. Rivers has a plan, Spoelstra his plan is "We're home, we're gonna be fine these last 12 minutes". Yeah ok buddy


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> SVG wont happen so I guess Jerry Sloan or possibly JVG are the top candidates. After that I have no idea.


Spoo isn't going anywhere. Be realistic. You guys know by now the way this team operates. If you don't think Spoo is coming back you're lying to yourself. This organization is stupid. These coaches are stupid. Therefore, expect them to do what is stupid.


----------



## doctordrizzay

refs were so bad...even JVG a heat hater said Peitres should be fined 1000000 dollars because of that awful flop


----------



## Jace

JVG's not coming. I'd give Sloan a whack.

Battier is on pace to have the worst shooting post season in Heat history with a minimum of 50 shots attempted.



BlackNRed said:


> Anybody with any good ideas for who we bring in as our new Head Coach? Surely Spoelstra is getting the axe. If not Riley has gone senile. Besides, I don't think our players even care for him much.


Its going to be difficult. Arison wants to save money with this team, and Riley has never officially fired a head coach so far (obviously he's only presided over two). This team preaches "family" and "loyalty" clearly to a fault when you look at our assistant coaches (have to be one of the worst sets in the league). They're protective of that image, cognizant of the way the SVG situation looked, and aware Spo is still generally respected around the league. Not to mention, I don't see a clear replacement they'd have in mind.


----------



## Adam

This coward says in the press conference he didn't see much rust on Bosh, so why was James Jones in at the end of the game? Admit you made a mistake.

Now he will play Bosh 30+ minutes and start him, but you mean to tell me two days from now he can play 30+ minutes but not tonight? Bad coach.


----------



## Jace

I'm with Adam. There's no way Spo isn't back.

Update me on Spo's podium junk. I've turned away from everything of or relating to sports (besides you all, of course) since "GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT..."


----------



## Wade County

Adam said:


> This coward says in the press conference he didn't see much rust on Bosh, so why was James Jones in at the end of the game? Admit you made a mistake.
> 
> *Now he will play Bosh 30+ minutes and start him, but you mean to tell me two days from now he can play 30+ minutes but not tonight?* Bad coach.


This is what annoys me. It's definitely going to happen. When the game is slipping away, why wasn't CB in there? We clearly needed some offensive punch with LBJ gassed and Wade doing all the heavy lifting. UD and Chalmers and Battier were being non-factors. CB should've been there. No question.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I seriously think Spo forgot that with Bosh back, we could go back to a conventional lineup.

Garnett was 10-13 in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed

Start

Chalmers
Wade
James
Bosh
Anthony

Finish the same.

Even a fool like you can do it Spotard.


----------



## nickrock23

Adam , where the hell was Mike Miller? I mean this guy is one of our best rebounders, we've made so many runs with him on the court and he sticks with Battier on a night he clearly did not have it. He was getting eaten alive in the 1st half, and in the 2nd half he missed rotation after rotation, he has no jumping ability to contest for rebounds. He got pushed around in the low post, he never closed out on any of Pietrus' threes. Miller on the other hand hustles and rebounds. I just don't get our lineup all night.


----------



## IbizaXL

All i know is......Garnett's left nut has more heart than the entire Heat team.


----------



## Smithian

I hate small ball. I hate it so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Smithian said:


> I hate small ball. I hate it so much.


Yeah, though our best lineups the past 2 games came with Lebron at the 5 next to Battier, Miller, Wade and Mario on the floor.

Didnt see a second of action tonight though. Guess we had to have UD's presence out there on offense...

So who gets the start in the game of musical chairs that is the center position? Its only the most important series of the year, so what the heck, lets go for a 4th straight different starting lineup. Gotta be bosh right?


----------



## nickrock23

The better Joel gets (the guy has finally developed a consistent offensive move with the jump hook), the less minutes he gets. That's the way Spo operates. No rhyme or reason, just panic after any loss, until one of his superstars bail him out then he starts thinking logically again.


----------



## Wade County

I'd like:

Chalmers
Wade
James
Bosh
Anthony

I'll get

Chalmers
Wade
Battier
James
UD

:lebroncry:

I feel fairly certain we just choked away a Finals berth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> I'm with Adam. There's no way Spo isn't back.
> 
> Update me on Spo's podium junk. I've turned away from everything of or relating to sports (besides you all, of course) since "GOOD JOB GOOD EFFORT..."


It was short. He said its only one loss, now we gotta go get one up there. Said both teams played great defense. That they got good looks just missed them. Through out a "stay to course" and praised Celtics championship DNA and said that they are trying to get that.


This team is gonna get backdoor swept by the beaten and broken Celtics. Still cant believe it. Heat had a chance to kill off their biggest nemesis of the last few years. Now, no reason for Boston to go into the off season feeling like they need to make big changes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Shane Battier: "Unintelligent play has really been our demise."


Story of the season.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I really don't get the Anthony thing. I always thought Spo's love affairs with UD and Joel were about even, and assumed Joel clearly being better would edge him out.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh had nine points and seven rebounds - six of them offensive – in 14 minutes.

He sat the final 12.

"I definitely had more to give," Bosh said.

:spo:


----------



## nickrock23

Jace, two different positions. Joel has become a reliable Center. He does what is asked. Haslem is a 4, who can play some time at center when needed. He hustles. Both are great role players. The problem is not either of them, it is how they are used. Neither are being used correctly lately.
This is because Erik panics and changes things up every time we lose. I tweeted in the middle of the 3rd qtr with this username, if you aren't gonna put Bosh in, Haslem AND Joel/Turiaf need to be in there. You cannot have Battier in there with no Center (or player over 6'8). It just doesn't work. I mean I don't have posters of Joel on my wall, but the guy has IMPROVED and always hustles. He can defend, shot block, and not a terrible rebounder anymore. Come on, the guy started most of the year and you don't even play him. I love how as I type this Steve Smith says Joel and Turiaf need to play. And he said basically everything I just said. Erik is in la-la land man. I am so angry right now because we deserve beter


----------



## Floods

http://www.quickmeme.com/erik-spoelstra/?upcoming

Fill it up, guys.


----------



## nickrock23

Wade County said:


> Bosh had nine points and seven rebounds - six of them offensive – in 14 minutes.
> 
> He sat the final 12.
> 
> "I definitely had more to give," Bosh said.
> 
> :spo:


Yeah someone tweeted before something like Bosh had 9 points and 7 reb in 13 minutes, Haslem and Battier had 8 pts in 65 minutes. The thing is, a good coach is going to realize early on when a player just doesn't have it. Haslem and Battier didn't have it tonight. At least UD was rebounding, so you play him but there are alternatives for Shane - Miller, James Jones, or what I thought they should have done since KG was killing them was putting in Bosh with Joel or Turiaf (preferably the guy who started most games last 2 years). How do you not even play a true center for 1 minute. Just mind boggling. I am glad the media is all over him right now, I saw this coming so long ago.


----------



## Wade County

On the bright side - NBA relevance (Finals last year, ECF this year) is a shitload better than the XX season and the lottery.

I'm coming down a little off the low and hoping we can make a show of it in Game 6. Do or die. We need to find something pretty special to take that game - who knows, maybe we get a Wade/James Indiana series type game, Bosh finds his rhythm (and gets minutes...) and we have a chance to come home and finish them off. I picked Heat in 7 at the start of this series - maybe i'll be right.

We don't often lose 3 in a row, let alone 4. We just need to figure it out.


----------



## Jace

nickrock23 said:


> Jace, two different positions. Joel has become a reliable Center. He does what is asked. Haslem is a 4, who can play some time at center when needed. He hustles. Both are great role players. The problem is not either of them, it is how they are used. Neither are being used correctly lately.
> This is because Erik panics and changes things up every time we lose. I tweeted in the middle of the 3rd qtr with this username, if you aren't gonna put Bosh in, Haslem AND Joel/Turiaf need to be in there. You cannot have Battier in there with no Center (or player over 6'8). It just doesn't work. I mean I don't have posters of Joel on my wall, but the guy has IMPROVED and always hustles. He can defend, shot block, and not a terrible rebounder anymore. Come on, the guy started most of the year and you don't even play him. I love how as I type this Steve Smith says Joel and Turiaf need to play. And he said basically everything I just said. Erik is in la-la land man. I am so angry right now because we deserve beter


I'm aware of their different positions and roles, but they still affect each other's minutes, particularly in the playoffs. Joel can play more with a LeBron or Battier or, shit, Bosh at PF. Its not like we NEED UD playing at PF. He's mostly playing C anyway. If you think there weren't minutes where UD was in where Joel could've/should've been directly substituted for him, I don't know what to say. "He hustles" -- Joel doesn't? At first I thought you were replying to someone else's earlier post in a prior post of yours, so I didn't mention it, but I think you're under the impression I want UD totally out of the rotation. That's not the case, but for him to be forcefed starter minutes while Joel never takes off his warmups is outrageous.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> We don't often lose 3 in a row, let alone 4. We just need to figure it out.


We can when we're deflated. See last year's 5 game losing streak, a couple stretches of awful play this year, and most directly and importantly, last year's Finals. Instead of taking it to 7 games with a strong home performance, we lost our 2nd straight home game of the season, and worse than any game we lost that series.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Story of the season.


Wish we had Steve Nash - Riles make it happen..


----------



## Jace

I made one.


----------



## Wade County

I made one too :laugh:


----------



## Floods

Venting through memes is actually pretty therapeutic. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County




----------



## Job

Wade County said:


> Celtics are gonna close us out on their home court and punch a ticket to the Finals. That does not sit well with me.


Spo needs to play Bosh, Lebron and Wade the entire game. 
Spo needs to grow some balls and start coaching this team.
I think the Heat will force a game seven.


----------



## James Worthy

Job said:


> I think the Heat will force a game seven.


I wish i could believe that...but i cant! If they do, i will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## nickrock23

Jace, not saying UD NEEDED to be out there. But the guy does NEED minutes if there is no legit Center out there. How can you dispute that? Where will rebounds come from? When Haslem was out, he did not put Joel or Turiaf in. To me, that is a guaranteed recipe for failure. Yes, that Miller/Wade/LBJ/Chalmers combination has had great success but usually it's when KG is on the bench, besides he only played Miller 10 minutes last night and his last shot was a 3 that he made, so go figure. Everyone except Erik knows we have to go bigger or we will continue to make KG look like a 20 year old.
As far as Nash, he is not the answer either. First, Cole and Chalmers are more than fine at PG. Cole is a super defender for a rookie and will only improve. Chalmers has been penetrating and making crazy layups all playoffs. He had a bad night shooting last night but he has been great. Nash is slow and needs ball in his hands. We need a legit starting Center and a legit NBA coach.


----------



## BlackNRed

my meme won't work.


----------



## BlackNRed

ah there we go. i made 2.


----------



## Adam

Joel is a better player than Haslem. He's bigger, faster, stronger, and more athletic. He sets better screens and he protects the basket. He actually bothers Garnett. We probably lost a number of layups last night due to the absence of Joel's screens which get LeBron and Wade easy layups or free throws.

How many times did Garnett get a layup or a dunk? Twice just off inbounding plays. How many times did they throw the ball over the head of Haslem fronting the post? Why was Bosh even fronting Garnett? Why would you ever front Garnett? Spoo is still using his Hibbert defense on a guy who will shooter jumpers if you don't front him and force him to slip to the rim.

This team will never win a championship with Haslem playing starters' minutes. This team will never win a championship with Wade and LeBron shooting sub 65% from the free throw line.


----------



## Adam

Ben said:


> Rondo to KG over-the-top is killing us


This was the game. I have no idea why we're even fronting Garnett. It worked against Hibbert but this was a terrible idea against the Celtics. KG just wants to shoot jumpers anyway and Rondo is a much better passer than anything Indiana had. Terrible strategy by our coach.

Honestly, how many layups and dunks did Garnett get last night? It had to be about 6. And we even had Bosh fronting Garnett which makes no sense. I understand how that was part of the gameplan, but the gameplan flat out sucked. Fronting Garnett, James Jones and Haslem in the 4th quarter with 6 minutes to go...is there anyone left who thinks we don't have a huge coaching problem?


----------



## Job

Adam said:


> Joel is a better player than Haslem. He's bigger, faster, stronger, and more athletic. He sets better screens and he protects the basket. He actually bothers Garnett. We probably lost a number of layups last night due to the absence of Joel's screens which get LeBron and Wade easy layups or free throws.
> 
> How many times did Garnett get a layup or a dunk? Twice just off inbounding plays. How many times did they throw the ball over the head of Haslem fronting the post? Why was Bosh even fronting Garnett? Why would you ever front Garnett? Spoo is still using his Hibbert defense on a guy who will shooter jumpers if you don't front him and force him to slip to the rim.
> 
> This team will never win a championship with Haslem playing starters' minutes. This team will never win a championship with Wade and LeBron shooting sub 65% from the free throw line.


It's hard to imagine a team winning it all with Haslem as your big dog. Starting to wounder if Spo is a feelings first guy.


----------



## Job

James Worthy said:


> I wish i could believe that...but i cant! If they do, i will be pleasantly surprised.


This Heat team is unpredictable. The Indiana series proved that they can flip the switch. I believe they will come together and force a game seven. If Spo ends up resting players in game six and the Heat lose, Spo must be fired immediately. I wounder if Riley could put his ego aside and hire Phil?


----------



## James Worthy

Job said:


> This Heat team is unpredictable. The Indiana series proved that they can flip the switch. I believe they will come together and force a game seven. If Spo ends up resting players in game six and the Heat lose, Spo must be fired immediately. I wounder if Riley could put his ego aside and hire Phil?


:laugh:...The Celtics are not Indiana...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Can't flip a switch against a team that knows your plays better than you do


----------



## Jace

nickrock23 said:


> Jace, not saying UD NEEDED to be out there. But the guy does NEED minutes if there is no legit Center out there. How can you dispute that? Where will rebounds come from? When Haslem was out, he did not put Joel or Turiaf in. To me, that is a guaranteed recipe for failure.


I'm so baffled as to why my words are coming across so wrongly. Me asking for at least some of UD's minutes to go to Joel or Turiaf means (at least something closer to) a legit C would be in the lineup. Did you think I wanted LeBron at C the whole game? Again, I don't want UD totally out of the rotation, just more limited and with less C minutes.



> As far as Nash, he is not the answer either. First, Cole and Chalmers are more than fine at PG. Cole is a super defender for a rookie and will only improve. Chalmers has been penetrating and making crazy layups all playoffs. He had a bad night shooting last night but he has been great. Nash is slow and needs ball in his hands. We need a legit starting Center and a legit NBA coach.


I agree that PG is far from a pressing issue, and Nash on the floor would worsen our defense there (though Mario looks pretty awful himself at times), but I think one of the main things people would love about Nash here is a consistent three-ball. Mario was right there with him in pct's prior to the AllStar break, then had a complete breakdown. Chalmers hasn't shown us he can play a fairly steady year in his limited role. With the way he's driving to the rim right now, if his three was falling like it was at the start of the year, we'd have won a couple more games right now.



Adam said:


> Joel is a better player than Haslem. He's bigger, faster, stronger, and more athletic. He sets better screens and he protects the basket. He actually bothers Garnett. We probably lost a number of layups last night due to the absence of Joel's screens which get LeBron and Wade easy layups or free throws.
> 
> How many times did Garnett get a layup or a dunk? Twice just off inbounding plays. How many times did they throw the ball over the head of Haslem fronting the post? Why was Bosh even fronting Garnett? Why would you ever front Garnett? Spoo is still using his Hibbert defense on a guy who will shooter jumpers if you don't front him and force him to slip to the rim.
> 
> This team will never win a championship with Haslem playing starters' minutes. This team will never win a championship with Wade and LeBron shooting sub 65% from the free throw line.


Absolutely. With FTs, you can't shoot that poorly when your game is partially getting to the lineup. Its comical.

And yeah, I don't understand why Spo is still fronting the post on KG. Its killed us all series and reeks of desperation.


----------



## nickrock23

Battier was guarding KG a lot last night. He is outmatched against Bass, he has zero chance against KG. Joel shoulda been in, apparently Turiaf was injured but no Joel at all, and no Bosh in the 4th makes no sense. Haslem is not a Center, he can play C at times but not against guys like KG. He just isn't tall enough. Plus he doesn't have the physique he once had to out muscle dudes. You guys blame Haslem as if it's his fault they're making him guard Garnett. Only Bosh and Joel stand any chance against him. 
We shoulda got a goddamn NBA starter quality center last off season instead of useless Battier


----------



## Jace

I am personally much more upset with Spo for riding UD as if he's an Allstar. Though UD may potentially deserve some blame for slimming down so much, as much as I acknowledge he may have had to do it for health reasons.

But yeah, all the "we have enough" talk from the beginning of the season has proven itself wrong, again. And let's not forget, Boston is a small and poor rebounding team.


----------



## Wade County

My main thing with acquiring Nash was getting some sembelence of offensive coordination and discipline. I have 100% faith in what his decision making is. Can you say the same for Mario?

Look, I think Mario is a solid young PG - but we're in championship phase NOW. If you can get Steve Nash this offseason, you do it. Also need some kind of big body that can play 30 minutes a night next to Bosh.

Unfortunately, neither of these scenarios look like happening because we have no cash, no trade chips, and no clue.


----------



## Adam




----------

